# Can steel cut oats be microwaved? Mister Moo? Are you out there?



## Barney'sFunGirl (May 28, 2007)

Due to the mention of steel cut oats on this forum, Barney and I bought some a couple of months ago and we really like them! So far, I've just enjoyed them on days I am off when I can cook them on the stove. But, I'd love to have them at work for breakfast. (I go in to work very early, and we all usually are eating breakfast when we take our break around 8:30.) Is it possible to cook these in the microwave quickly so that they are edible? Just wondered.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sure Master Moo will respond. In the mean time I will offer a few words. Experimenting with microwave cooking has potential but I would advise soaking the oats overnight (or at least several hours) in the cooking liquid. Having the oats "moisturized" will allow them to respond better to the microwave. Let us know how they do if you give that a try. :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Here you go from the McCanns website

*







Microwave*

Add 1/4 cup of McCann's Steel Cut Oats to 3/4 cup of water in a deep 3-4 pint bowl ( the size of the bowl is important as it must be large enough to allow the oats to bubble up without spilling over). Cook on high for 5 minutes, stir, return to microwave and cook on high for a further 3 minutes.

The other option is to cook the at home and simply reheat at work. Steel cut oats hold up real well in the fridge.

.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

have any of you tried the 10 grain oats? very similar to the steel cut but a bit different.
well worth the try


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Lately I've been making a large batch of oats(4-5 servings) on the stove on my day off. I'll have some immediately, put the rest in the fridge, and then nuke them the following morning(s) as needed at work. 60-70 seconds heats them right up without cooking too much further


----------



## Barney'sFunGirl (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your info. I had thought about cooking a larger quantity and then just taking small servings with me to heat in the microwave. So, that's what I'm doing this week. I've already made a batch and have it packed for tomorrow. Fortunately, they turned out better than the ones I tried to cook this morning. I put some on the stove, didn't think I'd need to set a timer since I was nearby, but after getting on the computer I completely forgot them and they burned! Smelled pretty bad! We were on our way out the door so I didn't even have time to make some more. 
happy oat eating...:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

no nuke exp, b'girl. like many i cook several cups in a rice cooker and eaty off it all week.


----------

